# 08 Pinarello FP2 or 08 Cannondale Six13-5?



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Alｌ,

I am new to cycling and would like to purchase a road bike as a present for myself. If you will be given a chance to pick one bike between the 08 Pinarello FP2 or 08 Cannondale Six13 - 5, which one will you choose? 

Please help me.

Here are the comparisons.

http://www.cannondale.co.jp/bike/J8Six135d_red.html

http://www.riogrande.co.jp/pinarello...llo/index.html


----------



## kcinjp (Mar 5, 2008)

君の英語が上手ですね。
僕も日本に住んでいます。
同じ自転車を考えて、悩んだりしてる。
フェルトのf４は乗ったことあるんですが。
なんとかこぐ時前に進む感じしなくて、よりしっかりしてるフレームを目指してる。
このフォーラムに書いてから選択はどうなったんですか。
誰も返事してくれなくて残念ですが。

Translation of above:
So you must be in Japan, I'm also thinking of those two brands.
Been searching for something more stiff than the Felt F4 I've had a chance to ride.
Let me know how your search is going, we're both in Jp...


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

kcinjp said:


> 君の英語が上手ですね。
> 僕も日本に住んでいます。
> 同じ自転車を考えて、悩んだりしてる。
> フェルトのf４は乗ったことあるんですが。
> ...



Hi there! Yes, I am currently residing in Meguro-ku in Tokyo. How about you?

Regarding the bike, unfortunately, I didn't get any of those 2 bikes. I purchased a Look 555 in Yellow and white decals. I love it and currently upgrading my handlebar and stem.


----------



## kcinjp (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi there
sorry for the late reply, 
I'm in Osaka. Used to live in Tokyo. 
I'm pretty much going with the six13 as I'd like a stable rear triangle
for races, hillclimbs etc. The fp2 seems ok but I can't test ride it (not uncommon in Jp)
plus some of the most components don't seem all that great which means it's junk after I get the bike. A look would seem nice but way too expensive for my needs perhaps. Did you test ride any other bikes before your purchase?


----------

